# I need a snowblower really soon. But which one?



## KaRLiToS (Nov 21, 2014)

*[-- I need a snowblower --] -= With Updates =-*

Hi, I am a new member here and I have been looking around the web for info. 

It is really hard to find good information as it seems every web sites are a little biased. I found out about snowblowerforum.com and it seems people are very knowledgeable here.

I live in Montréal, Québec and we can receive around 300cm of snow per year. My driveway is *65' x 25*' and it is *flat* so I don't need tracks, wheels will do the trick  .

I hesitate between 3 models but my GF will hate me if I spend over 2000$

*First one is this one:*

*CRAFTSMAN®/MD Souffleuse orientable 357cm3 28 po*


*Second one*

*Ariens Deluxe 30 Electric Start 30 Inch Two Stage Snow Gas Snow Thrower With Auto Turn*


*Third one*

*HONDA Dual Stage (HSS928WC)*


I want longevity, want it to last me around 15 years and I want a strong unit. Also keep in mind that price is a concern.

Thank you very much for helping.

___________________________________________________
______________________________________________________

*EDIT:*




KaRLiToS said:


> I got the *Honda HSS928TC*


----------



## Koenig041 (Dec 18, 2013)

Welcome to the forum! You had a little typo which I thought was funny " snowflowerforum.com".

Like the other websites you came across some members are somewhat biased toward their favorite machines. Of the three machines you chose, if price is important, I would choose the Ariens. Ariens is known for quality, longevity and for knowing how to move snow. If price were not an issue then the Honda. 

I am not sure where you are from. But in the US, there are very good examples of both in the used market place. The majority of the folks here would suggest that you stay away from the modern Craftsman snow blowers. Let us know what you decide.


----------



## KaRLiToS (Nov 21, 2014)

Thank you for your answer my friend. The typo has been fixed .

As to where I live. It is in Canada.



KaRLiToS said:


> Hi, I am a new member here and I have been looking around the web for info.
> 
> *I live in Montréal, Québec and we can receive around 300cm of snow per year*. My driveway is *65' x 25*' and it is *flat* so I don't need tracks, wheels will do the trick  .


I'm really leaning toward the Ariens. The price of the Honda is so high. It is double the price of the Ariens. 

*Price*

The Honda is 3450$ (with tax)
The Ariens is 1725$ (with tax)

*Price per year*

If the Honda last me *20 years*. It will cost me around *175$ per/year*
If the Ariens last me *10 years*. It will cost me around *175$ per/year*

So at this point, it is really hard to make a choice. It will not be over-used each seasons and it is not for commercial.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Yep, take away the Craftsman and put a Toro there.
Then you have the big 3.

I think I am the only one here who likes my Craftsman.


----------



## threeputtpar (Jan 16, 2014)

I feel that you really want the Honda but the price is putting you off. In Canada, aren't Yamaha snowblowers available? They appear to be identical to the Hondas but for a better price.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

KaRLiToS said:


> Thank you for your answer my friend. The typo has been fixed .
> 
> As to where I live. It is in Canada.
> 
> ...


I would think of them more like this:

*Price per year*

If the Honda last me *40 years*. It will cost me around *86$ per/year*
If the Ariens last me *40 years*. It will cost me around *43$ per/year*

Both machines should make it to 40 years easily! 
with good maintenance and upkeep.

Scot


----------



## Koenig041 (Dec 18, 2013)

I like the Toro products and use a Toro 1132 from 1979. I also have a Troy Bilt Storm 1030 from 2003, still going strong, tecumseh engine, paid $11oo for it new, never been to the mechanic.

I agree with adding Toro to your list. Service is important, decide how far you want to travel to have your machine serviced, if you won't service it yourself.


----------



## Skeet Shooter (Oct 2, 2014)

I would also agree that the Yamaha would be the better purchase if you can get one, since you are in Canada.

Yamaha Motor Canada :: Products :: Snowblowers :: Snowblowers

Is just over $2K USD. And would be arguably the best choice given the level of quality and its uncompromising performance. 

I own a tracked Honda 928 and would have bought a Yamaha if there was dealer support and if the unit was for sale in the US, but because there wasnt I bought what I felt was a much more superior unit in the Honda.

Also the Ariens you are comparing is no where near the Honda as far as engineering, but still a great unit. If you can get your hands on a Pro model, or a Platinum, or SHO version those will be good comparisons for you.


----------



## KaRLiToS (Nov 21, 2014)

threeputtpar said:


> I feel that you really want the Honda but the price is putting you off. In Canada, aren't Yamaha snowblowers available? They appear to be identical to the Hondas but for a better price.


I just checked Yamaha web site and they have similar prices as Honda, I would opt for Honda first I think. I have a dealer at 5 minutes from here.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

If you don't mind saying so Karlitos but for a driveway 65' x 25' you can take care of this easily with a Ariens SHO 24" and save some money with a dependable machine. There are members here that talk highly of them.
Just a thought.


----------



## KaRLiToS (Nov 21, 2014)

Normex said:


> If you don't mind saying so Karlitos but for a driveway 65' x 25' you can take care of this easily with a Ariens SHO 24" and save some money with a dependable machine. There are members here that talk highly of them.
> Just a thought.


IS the Arien Deluxe 30 worse than the SHO? The Home Depot in Canada doesn't seem to hold any SHO?


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

It is not a question of worse but matching the equipment with your driveway size, it will take less space in the garage and as a high recommendation you should try to purchase from a dealer that sells Ariens and I can help easily with the dealer locator on the Ariens site.
At Home Depot the snow blowers assembly is less to be desired and if ever you need warranty servicing you have to go to a dealer who will serve his customers first which is quite normal.


----------



## KaRLiToS (Nov 21, 2014)

Normex said:


> It is not a question of worse but matching the equipment with your driveway size, it will take less space in the garage and as a high recommendation you should try to purchase from a dealer that sells Ariens and I can help easily with the dealer locator on the Ariens site.
> At Home Depot the snow blowers assembly is less to be desired and if ever you need warranty servicing you have to go to a dealer who will serve his customers first which is quite normal.



I have plenty of space in my shed. It is not heated though! Is that a concern? But I have 120v in it.


----------



## yarcraftman (Jan 30, 2014)

Or if you really want the Honda I would make a few calls to dealers in the USA (in New York State) and take a drive down and get a 928 if they are still available. The 928 retails for around $2,600 in the USA.

Look up the nearest zip code for the USA near Montreal and drive a pick up truck over and get one. I am not sure what the duty is going back but might be worth your time.

I live near Detroit and I know Canadians are always over here shopping and taking big ticket items back. A few years ago my buddy bought a granite counter top in Canada and brought it back; no problem and no duty.


----------



## N. MN Ariens (Nov 12, 2014)

*Ariens*

So Im probably a bit bias. . . 
If your budget is 2000. and under I would look at dealer only!

Ariens Pro 28 I believe is under 2000 or dam close. 
Ariens SHO models I think have some good offerings. 

I will say buy something you can get service and parts for. 

Good Luck.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

KaRLiToS said:


> I have plenty of space in my shed. It is not heated though! Is that a concern? But I have 120v in it.


 No concerns at all these snow blower engines are meant to be in the cold and will start on first pull with choke and some primer.

Give me your postal code or if you want it not viewed by all just pm me and I can find you Ariens dealers if you are interested.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I'll be the devils advocate. Buying the Craftsman will save you some money on the front end. It may not hold up as well as the Ariens or Honda if you run into it with your car but if you pay attention to it, maintain it, replace wear parts before they fail and cause other problems a light or medium duty Craftsman will also last for years and years and toss snow where you want it.

I'm one of those guys who speaks highly of the old stuff and of certain new brands if you have the money.
In my opinion my old Craftsman and Ariens are pretty equal. They are old, heavy over engineered and over built machines that were not taken care of but still made it 40 years out there moving snow. The cheaper made newer machines aren't going to tolerate that and have failures in main parts or assemblies much sooner if not properly maintained.
I don't see a problem with the craftsman. In your three blower lineup it is the bottom pick but it's far from the actual bottom. Those are three nice machines that will get the job done.
Is your driveway paved or gravel ??


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Blowers*



Big Ed said:


> Yep, take away the Craftsman and put a Toro there.
> Then you have the big 3.
> 
> I think I am the only one here who likes my Craftsman.


 Ed's not the only one that likes Craftsman's but then again he has one of the better older units (Murray built with the Tecumseh transmission).

Unfortunately the newer ones aren't up to the same quality.
Honda, Ariens or Toro, I wouldn't have a problem recommending someone take a look at any of them.

Big thing is gauge the size and HP to your normal snowfall.

Good luck


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

if you are dead set on those 3. I would get the red one. and that is all I am going to say on that 1. ALOHA to the forms..


----------



## playhockey (Nov 15, 2014)

good news in montreal on 24 sho 1725.00 tax in check your messages 
i like the 24 sho and toro 826oxe more towards going for the toro


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

Toro is definitively a nice blower as Ariens. Just try to buy from a dealer if possible.


----------



## KaRLiToS (Nov 21, 2014)

yarcraftman said:


> Or if you really want the Honda I would make a few calls to dealers in the USA (in New York State) and take a drive down and get a 928 if they are still available. The 928 retails for around $2,600 in the USA.
> 
> Look up the nearest zip code for the USA near Montreal and drive a pick up truck over and get one. I am not sure what the duty is going back but might be worth your time.
> 
> I live near Detroit and I know Canadians are always over here shopping and taking big ticket items back. A few years ago my buddy bought a granite counter top in Canada and brought it back; no problem and no duty.


Thank you very much for the offer mate. I have a Honda dealer at like 5 minutes from here. I need to pay them a visit tomorrow. 




N. MN Ariens said:


> So Im probably a bit bias. . .
> If your budget is 2000. and under I would look at dealer only!
> 
> Ariens Pro 28 I believe is under 2000 or dam close.
> ...


I will really look into Ariens and Honda. I just noticed that I have a Ariens Service + Parts dealer close to where I live. So that leave Ariens and Honda on ly list

Ariens - Find an Authorized Dealer Near You<




Normex said:


> No concerns at all these snow blower engines are meant to be in the cold and will start on first pull with choke and some primer.
> 
> Give me your postal code or if you want it not viewed by all just pm me and I can find you Ariens dealers if you are interested.


I just moved in my awsome new house in July so this is my old Postal Code *j6k0c2* (Canada)



Kiss4aFrog said:


> I'll be the devils advocate. Buying the Craftsman will save you some money on the front end. It may not hold up as well as the Ariens or Honda if you run into it with your car but if you pay attention to it, maintain it, replace wear parts before they fail and cause other problems a light or medium duty Craftsman will also last for years and years and toss snow where you want it.
> 
> I'm one of those guys who speaks highly of the old stuff and of certain new brands if you have the money.
> In my opinion my old Craftsman and Ariens are pretty equal. They are old, heavy over engineered and over built machines that were not taken care of but still made it 40 years out there moving snow. The cheaper made newer machines aren't going to tolerate that and have failures in main parts or assemblies much sooner if not properly maintained.
> ...


I just eradicated Craftman from my list. I just wished it was still 1984. 



HCBPH said:


> Ed's not the only one that likes Craftsman's but then again he has one of the better older units (Murray built with the Tecumseh transmission).
> 
> Unfortunately the newer ones aren't up to the same quality.
> Honda, Ariens or Toro, I wouldn't have a problem recommending someone take a look at any of them.
> ...


Of course I will take care of my machine, but I want as less maintenance as I can.



POWERSHIFT93 said:


> if you are dead set on those 3. I would get the red one. and that is all I am going to say on that 1. ALOHA to the forms..


Thanks for the suggestion.



playhockey said:


> good news in montreal on 24 sho 1725.00 tax in check your messages
> i like the 24 sho and toro 826oxe more towards going for the toro


Just saw your PM, I replied.


----------



## AL- (Oct 27, 2014)

KaRLiToS said:


> I just checked Yamaha web site and they have similar prices as Honda, I would opt for Honda first I think. I have a dealer at 5 minutes from here.


I'm in somewhat the same position as you are, I live near on the Vermont/ Quebec border. My daughter however is a Mtl resident an so we visit your city quite often. 
About 3 months ago I decided to buy my first snow blower and narrowed it down to either a Simplicity or Ariens mainly because these two brands have the front cast-iron gear housing. 
Honda and Yamaha -(are veritable speed having hydro static transmissions which are nice) and have lags. These are more expensive machines and in this area the Honda parts seem in short supply.
I read however for hills with ice, lags slide around, whereas with wheels there is the option of chains and I live on a slope. 
I decided on the Simplicity commercial duty 24" (P1524E) over the Ariens as it had ball bearings for the augers. ($2000. + approx.)
So far I haven't bought a new Simplicity, instead a man in my hometown had 1970 Simp[licity for sale that was in good shape and I bought that for $200. (an antique)
I took it apart and have instaledl a new V belt, impeller pads, a new roller chain , replaced 3 missing bolts , It needs painting in places and if it runs well this winter I will paint it next year. So far it starts on the first pull. 
Simplicity has two dealers in my area, one on each side of the border. There are 3 Ariens dealers nearby in Quebec, but none close in Vermont.
In general I think any machinery if well designed and maintained will do the job.
My thoughts on snow blowers are that they work hard at times, vibrate a lot, and need routine annual maintenance. 
Like I say, I'm a newbie to snow blowers. Good luck with yours.


----------



## KaRLiToS (Nov 21, 2014)

Is this one any good?

Ariens | Ariens Platinum 30 Electric Start 30 Inch Two Stage Snow Thrower With Auto Turn | Home Depot Canada

They ship it for free. Ariens dealer are really far from me. And I cannot really visit them.


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

damm fine machine in my opinion!


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

This blower would do just fine but I checked the link for home depot you gave and be prepared to have to assemble it and they show delivery time of 28 days for online purchases. With your postal code Ariens site gives you a dealer at 3 miles and another at less than 10 miles.
I would again stress to buy from a dealer but it is your decision. 
Good Luck


----------



## pckeen (Nov 13, 2014)

It's what I would like to buy.....but it is quite a bit more expensive than the 30" Deluxe. The only problem was I phoned Home Depot in Canada to ask if they actually had any of these. They told me that a number of stores had brought these in on a special promotion, and they were not getting any more in....so if your store doesn't have them, you may be out of luck. Phone your local store.


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

Normex said:


> This blower would do just fine but I checked the link for home depot you gave and be prepared to have to assemble it and they show delivery time of 28 days for online purchases. With your postal code Ariens site gives you a dealer at 3 miles and another at less than 10 miles.
> I would again stress to buy from a dealer but it is your decision.
> Good Luck


I agree 100%. Go thru a dealer if you can. Nutt'n worse than having some issue with the machine AND trying to convince the dealership (you did not buy it from), your a great guy and need a favor to have it fixed before the next snowfall. 

Smelling what I'm stepping in?


----------



## KaRLiToS (Nov 21, 2014)

Normex said:


> This blower would do just fine but I checked the link for home depot you gave and be prepared to have to assemble it and they show delivery time of 28 days for online purchases. With your postal code Ariens site gives you a dealer at 3 miles and another at less than 10 miles.
> I would again stress to buy from a dealer but it is your decision.
> Good Luck


The one at 3 miles is only for part and service. 

Is it difficult to assemble?




pckeen said:


> It's what I would like to buy.....but it is quite a bit more expensive than the 30" Deluxe. The only problem was I phoned Home Depot in Canada to ask if they actually had any of these. They told me that a number of stores had brought these in on a special promotion, and they were not getting any more in....so if your store doesn't have them, you may be out of luck. Phone your local store.


Ok I will.


----------



## KaRLiToS (Nov 21, 2014)

liftoff1967 said:


> I agree 100%. Go thru a dealer if you can. Nutt'n worse than having some issue with the machine AND trying to convince the dealership (you did not buy it from), your a great guy and need a favor to have it fixed before the next snowfall.
> 
> Smelling what I'm stepping in?


Ok then, I will find to try a dealer.

I thought home depot usually have better prices but I might be wrong.











______________________________________

Will there be a huge difference in quality between the 

*Ariens Deluxe 30 Electric Start 30 Inch Two Stage Snow Gas Snow Thrower With Auto Turn*

And the 

*Ariens Platinum 30 Electric Start 30 Inch Two Stage Snow Thrower With Auto Turn*


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

The 30" deluxe will work just fine and or 24" for your driveway size.
Home Depot is sometime cheaper because it doesn't come with service as opposed with a good dealer.


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

KaRLiToS said:


> Ok then, I will find to try a dealer.
> 
> I thought home depot usually have better prices but I might be wrong.
> 
> ...


The platinum will get you a bigger motor and different method of turning the chute. Otherwise they are the both the same blower. Keep in mind, I'm basing this off the 2014 line up. I *think* the 2015 deluxe trim did change in dash layout.

HD might be 20 bones cheaper, plus they might have better financing if that is important to you. Assuming HD is cheaper, I would at least go to your local dealer, explain to them what you want, that you wanna BUY IT FROM THEM, and see what they can do. At least let him go down swinging. 

The ultimate decision is up to you and your check book. Those of us here are just trying to help you see the dealership advantage if you happen to need help with service down the road. 

A neighbor of mine picked up a new POS blower from Lowe's, got it home and when he needed it for our first snowfall, it ran like sh1t, and there he sat with no one to stand behind it for service. Nutt'n worse.

That's all I'm gonna say about that.


----------



## KaRLiToS (Nov 21, 2014)

liftoff1967 said:


> The platinum will get you a bigger motor and different method of turning the chute. Otherwise they are the both the same blower. Keep in mind, I'm basing this off the 2014 line up. I *think* the 2015 deluxe trim did change in dash layout.
> 
> HD might be 20 bones cheaper, plus they might have better financing if that is important to you. Assuming HD is cheaper, I would at least go to your local dealer, explain to them what you want, that you wanna BUY IT FROM THEM, and see what they can do. At least let him go down swinging.
> 
> ...


What do you mean by HD? Honda?

Sorry I'm really a newb when it comes to snowblower...but because of all you, in one day, I'm probably more informed than 99% of the customers. 

I'm really thankful for all the help you are giving me guys.


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

KaRLiToS said:


> What do you mean by HD?


Home Depot


----------



## KaRLiToS (Nov 21, 2014)

liftoff1967 said:


> Home Depot


Oh ok, right, sorry my bad.


----------



## puppycat (Oct 30, 2014)

sscotsman said:


> I would think of them more like this:
> 
> *Price per year*
> 
> ...


Now let's be real here, 40 years on anything new is dreaming.


----------



## KaRLiToS (Nov 21, 2014)

puppycat said:


> Now let's be real here, 40 years on anything new is dreaming.


20 years is fine with me. By then I will want a new toy. (I'll be 50 in 20)


----------



## KaRLiToS (Nov 21, 2014)

Are the Stanley Snowblowers any good?

http://www.staples.ca/en/STANLEY-36...81899_2-CA_1_20001?cid=CSE:SBD:SHOPBOT:581899











(I have checked so many things about snowblowers today and yesterday, I bet I will dream about that tonight)


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Nope.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

KaRLiToS said:


> Are the Stanley Snowblowers any good?
> 
> STANLEY 36" Commercial Two-Stage Gas Snow Blower, Electric Start | Staples®
> 
> ...


http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...6058-new-stanley-36-commerical-two-stage.html

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...inch-stanley-already-broken-2.html#post132817


----------



## KaRLiToS (Nov 21, 2014)

Ok, thank you.

*I feel like this.*


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

KaRLiToS said:


> Ok, thank you.
> 
> *I feel like this.*



Just buy one of each.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

If you actually visually and tactilly feel the difference, you will understand.


----------



## AL- (Oct 27, 2014)

puppycat said:


> Now let's be real here, 40 years on anything new is dreaming.


Maybe none of us should sweat it. In 40yrs with "climate change", unless we live at the North Pole we may not like to run the snow blower around on green grass.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

puppycat said:


> Now let's be real here, 40 years on anything new is dreaming.


There is no reason to believe that for ALL snowblowers.
Sure, MTD's and Craftsman machines might only be good for 10 to 20 years..and the "100% made in China" machines will probably go to the landfill after 5 years..But new Honda, Toro and Ariens machines can still easily make it to 40 years with good care, as many machines from the 60's and 70's are still proving today..There is no evidence or reason to suggest new machines cant do the same.

Scot


----------



## KaRLiToS (Nov 21, 2014)

Update: I'm now heading to Honda and Ariens dealer, which one should I do first?


__________________________________

*EDIT*

I just called a dealer and he told me he has Cub Cadet in stock, he says they are the best, I need your advice guys!?!

http://www.cubcadet.ca/equipment/fr...t-snow-throwers/3x-28hd-31bh57sy596-3x28hd--1


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

Karl. It appears the more research you do, the more you are sliding down the quality line.

Cub cadet is part of the MTD family. Quality is not there. 

Listen to what all 5 pages of this thread are telling you.

Stick with TORO, ARIENS, or HONDA.


----------



## KaRLiToS (Nov 21, 2014)

liftoff1967 said:


> Karl. It appears the more research you do, the more you are sliding down the quality line.
> 
> Cub cadet is part of the MTD family. Quality is not there.
> 
> ...


Don't worry, I was very sceptic anyway, when an old man tells me "It's the best thing on the market, the other brands suffers since they release 3 stages. I looked on youtube and they look like crap. I want Ariens or Honda since the begginning anyway.

So which dealer should I do first? Ariens?


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

What Liftoff said +1


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

If you're looking at Cubs you're looking at a more expensive Craftsman. Didn't say better, just more expensive. MTD makes it and paints it for Craftsman and Cub. Not every Craftsman is an MTD but many are.

Cub Cadet like John Deere sold a great snow blowing machine at one point. Now they are kind of just trading on their name. Like Troy-built, their tillers are still top notch but I haven't seen one of their blowers that wasn't just OK, similar to a Craftsman. Could be because Troy is another that has their machine built but the same folks Craftsman does


----------



## KaRLiToS (Nov 21, 2014)

Ok, so today I went at an Ariens dealer and a Honda dealer.

The Ariens dealer didn't seem to be convinced he had the best machine when I ask how it was compared to Honda. 

I was looking at the Ariens Platinum 30 SHO and it was *2241$ CAD*.











Then after that I went to the Honda Dealer (Pridex Mercier) it was just an hour before their closing time so I had the chance to speak with the owner of the place. 

He was very convinced that he had the best machine available on the market, he was also very convincing. I asked him about Ariens and he told me he used to sell some at his place but for MANY reasons he stopped selling them.

He said that when all the Honda were sold, he was selling Ariens but people were complaining of many issues. The quality of the machine is not the same and looks more robust.

The ariens seemed to have more gadgets (that I really don't need anyway)

I was eyeing the Honda (HSS928TC) and it was *3,424$*











The SHO is *414cc* while the Honda is only *270cc* (damm I'm better with Computers)

I really wonder if I will really see a difference between a HSS928 and a Ariens Deluxe 28


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

_The Ariens dealer didn't seem to be convinced he had the best machine when I ask how it was compared to Honda. _

When they charge 50% more ($1,200) Honda needs to be the better machine.
It's nice the Ariens guy was that honest. I think the Ariens has more than enough quality to do the job, be reliable and keep you from regretting the purchase. If money isn't an object the Honda is what I'm sure most of us would go for.


----------



## dwblue00 (Nov 6, 2014)

Karlitos, First thing to consider, is that your looking at 2 different machines. The Ariens platinum SHO 30 uses the disc o' matic for the drive, where the Honda uses a hydrostatic drive. This isn't even a apples to oranges comparison here. Id be comparing a hydro track drive Ariens against the Honda track. If your spending $2000 - $3000 on a machine, it's going to be of very good quality. For $3299.00 USD you can get a Ariens Hydro pro track 28"or 32" Which is apples to apples comparison to the Honda. On top of that the Ariens hydro pro track comes with the briggs polar force pro 420cc engines. Better to be slightly over powered than under powered. Look at Ariens track record. Look at how many Ariens are around from the 70s 80s and 90s. Lastly, parts availability is another concern is there a Ariens dealer around to service or get parts for?


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> When they charge 50% more ($1,200) Honda needs to be the better machine.


^^^ Yeah, I think this is the real deal. Us Americans D) can't comprehend pricing in $CDN, it's extortion. However, if price is no object, I'd probably buy the Honda blower. If you are cost-conscious, you buy the Ariens.

I don't know what else there is to add to this discussion


----------



## dwblue00 (Nov 6, 2014)

$3299.00 USD is about $3700.00 Canadian


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

uberT said:


> I don't know what else there is to add to this discussion


Well put.


----------



## KaRLiToS (Nov 21, 2014)

liftoff1967 said:


> Well put.


I am really OCD when it comes to a purchase like this, I'm so sorry guys. lol.

I love the Ariens, but I want a machine that will last 30 years guaranteed. And according to many, Ariens won't last that much time.


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

KaRLiToS said:


> I am really OCD


Nutt'n personal Karl but I Kinda picked up on this at about page #2 of this now 6 page thread.

As far as thirty years, there are Ariens machines running right now, *today* by members on this forum that are 40+ years old. The key is *MAINTENANCE*. You take care of your stuff, it will take care of you. Honda, toro or Ariens!

I also picked up that you are a computer wiz. Let me fire up my main computer and post a link to a you tube video of my ariens side by side to my fathers 1982 or 1983 that still runs like a top. Maybe you already saw it?


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

For the first 25 years of this ST1136, it was blowing snow off a 1/8 mile long, 2 car wide driveway in southern Minnesota. Big drifts is what I'm trying to tell you. Now, as you can see it is enjoying its later years in a suburban setting.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

KaRLiToS said:


> I love the Ariens, but I want a machine that will last 30 years guaranteed. And according to many, Ariens won't last that much time.


According to a tiny tiny minority who dont really know what they are talking about, it wont last that long..
according to many many more, and a vast amount of actual experience, it will easily last that long.

Take a look at Rochester NY Craigslist at this moment:

https://rochester.craigslist.org/search/sss?sort=rel&query=ariens

There are 90 of them for sale on that page..(I didnt count duplicate ads, and ads that arent snowblowers)
30 years ago was 1984.
by my quick count, 40 of them are over 30 years old.
45% of all Ariens for sale on Rochester NY Craigslist at this moment are more than 30 years old. 

My 43 year old Ariens probably has decades more use in it.

Scot


----------



## dwblue00 (Nov 6, 2014)

Nice video Liftoff! Karlitos, There are no guarantees, but I can tell you if you take care of a Ariens it will take care of you. No reason why it cant go 30 years of use. There are reasons why people buy a ariens over MTD and all its subsidiary brands (cub cadet, troy-built, craftsman) I'm sure the Honda will last 30 years with the proper care. The choice is yours either machine will do the job.


----------



## lebenfitti (Oct 1, 2014)

sscotsman said:


> My 43 year old Ariens probably has decades more use in it.
> 
> Scot


My 48 year old Ariens still has decades more use in it. I bought a new Ariens just because of that. Before I make these next 2 statements and take the thread viral, understand that I am a huge Honda fan, and lifetime owner.

1) Are there any 40-50 year old Honda snow blowers? Until there are, we can't say they will last as long as an Ariens. I believe they will, but we need at least another decade to find out conclusively. I can say that Ariens will last 48+ years. The Craigslist ads as sscotsman said, support that data.

2) I have the means to get whatever snowblower I want. I bought an Ariens. The Honda is simply not worth 2x the price of an Ariens, period.


----------



## KaRLiToS (Nov 21, 2014)

lebenfitti said:


> My 48 year old Ariens still has decades more use in it. I bought a new Ariens just because of that. Before I make these next 2 statements and take the thread viral, understand that I am a huge Honda fan, and lifetime owner.
> 
> 1) Are there any 40-50 year old Honda snow blowers? Until there are, we can't say they will last as long as an Ariens. I believe they will, but we need at least another decade to find out conclusively. I can say that Ariens will last 48+ years. The Craigslist ads as sscotsman said, support that data.
> 
> 2) I have the means to get whatever snowblower I want. I bought an Ariens. *The Honda is simply not worth 2x the price of an Ariens, period.*


The bold part is what I was looking for. I also have the money to get either, but sometime (and this is why I am here) I want to get the most out of my money.

I am still undecided, if only we could open polls on this forum.

I'm am so undecided that if I get Ariens, I'm not even sure which model should I buy.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

Karlitos I told you before You should buy a 24" SHO Ariens and you will never look back, There are members here that will attest to that.


----------



## dwblue00 (Nov 6, 2014)

KaRLiToS said:


> I'm not even sure which model should I buy.


 I'd look at how much snow you get on a regular basis and look at your property...steep driveway, wide driveway.....etc. Do you need track drive or tire drive? The wider machines clear areas faster than narrower ones. Are you looking to go right through snow drifts? or only use 1/2 the bucket width? Do you have the room to store a 28", 30", 36" snow blower. Do you want or need the hydrostatic drive or the simplicity of the disc o' matic? If you get alot of deep snow is the lower cc of the Honda gonna be enough? Or are you going to need more cc of engine. I agree about spending that kind of cash on a snow blower, I'd want the best bang for the buck. I think as long as you have Ariens dealer support the Ariens is going to be the best dollar to performance ratio.


----------



## dwblue00 (Nov 6, 2014)

Normex said:


> Karlitos I told you before You should buy a 24" SHO Ariens and you will never look back, There are members here that will attest to that.


 
BIG +1 for the SHO!!!!


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

KaRLiToS said:


> I also have the money to get either



woooo,,,,, i think we need to back up the ship here. Looking at your first post, I thought there was a $2 grand budget? Girl friend outta the picture?


----------



## KaRLiToS (Nov 21, 2014)

liftoff1967 said:


> woooo,,,,, i think we need to back up the ship here. Looking at your first post, I thought there was a $2 grand budget? Girl friend outta the picture?


Yes she is really out of the picture now, remember the first post had Craftman. This is out of the picture too.


----------



## RoyP (Oct 16, 2014)

Of those 3, I would go with the Ariens.... have never had a auto turn, but the thought of it sounds great... get the largest CC or Horsepower you can. That's #1


----------



## dwblue00 (Nov 6, 2014)

Trust the other members about the craftsman/MTD. Quality is not as good as the Ariens or the Honda.


----------



## KaRLiToS (Nov 21, 2014)

dwblue00 said:


> Trust the other members about the craftsman/MTD. Quality is not as good as the Ariens or the Honda.


Oh, now its between the two last models of my latest post.

__________________________________
____________________________________________
______________________________________________________




> I was looking at the Ariens Platinum 30 SHO and it was *2241$ CAD*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dwblue00 (Nov 6, 2014)

I know. Well karlitos......have you came up with what your needs are?


----------



## RoyP (Oct 16, 2014)

AL- said:


> I'm in somewhat the same position as you are, I live near on the Vermont/ Quebec border. My daughter however is a Mtl resident an so we visit your city quite often.
> About 3 months ago I decided to buy my first snow blower and narrowed it down to either a Simplicity or Ariens mainly because these two brands have the front cast-iron gear housing.
> Honda and Yamaha -(are veritable speed having hydro static transmissions which are nice) and have lags. These are more expensive machines and in this area the Honda parts seem in short supply.
> I read however for hills with ice, lags slide around, whereas with wheels there is the option of chains and I live on a slope.
> ...


To what I'm reading your ready for winter in the NW of Vermont.


----------



## KaRLiToS (Nov 21, 2014)

dwblue00 said:


> I know. Well karlitos......have you came up with what your needs are?


Its the owner of the Honda dealer that confused me the most, I was almost dead set on the platinum SHO until he said that most of the snowblowers he sells (99%) have tracks.


He also said that with the Ariens, I cannot take the width of the bucket of snow if it is too heavy because it is not strong enough.
Hydrostatic was better.
Told me that the Ariens shear pins are hard to replace because of the gearbox transmission was better on the Honda.
He said that at the end of a snow job, with Ariens I would be sweating and with Honda, not.
_He said he used to sell Ariens but they were too much trouble._ (This part really put me on hold because he's been the owner for 16 years like he told me so he's speaking of experience, he even brought me into the backstore to compare too machien that were for a tune-up, one Ariens and one Honda)
He also said that Ariens parts will be harder to find in 15 years.
ETc...

*I feel really annoying now over here, sorry guys.*


----------



## dwblue00 (Nov 6, 2014)

The shear pins are not hard to replace on a Ariens. The Ariens with the auto turn will not make you sweat. The gearbox on the Ariens is cast iron....not cast aluminum. I don't own a hydro model, but I imagine they all work the same. I personally feel that you're looking at 2 different machines. Look back at my earlier post on a Ariens track model and compare to the honda


----------



## lebenfitti (Oct 1, 2014)

KaRLiToS said:


> Its the owner of the Honda dealer that confused me the most,
> 
> *I feel really annoying now over here, sorry guys.*


 Sounds like he is a heck of a salesman. His JOB is to put doubt in your mind about anything he competes with.

No worries, you are not annoying. Words and research are cheap. Snow blowers are expensive.


----------



## KaRLiToS (Nov 21, 2014)

Best forum I have seen in YEARS. You do unbelievable job at helping me with unbiased info. (And awsome job at enduring me)


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Well..when it comes to dealers telling you things, the best advice I can offer is dont take anything a dealer says too seriously!  
especially if he is rating his brand compared to other brands..
Remember the Cub Cadet dealer you talked to who said Cubs were the best? 
well of course he said that..because _he was trying to sell you one! 

_The Honda dealer is also inclined to over-emphasize the virtues of his brand, 
and under-emphasize the virtues of the competition.._because he wants to sell you a Honda!_  
Im not saying he is lying..he is perhaps exaggerating a bit though.

Hondas are genuinely excellent machines..no one disputes that.
The high-end Ariens you are considering are also genuinely excellent machines..no one disputes that.

Now it all comes down to features, your wants and needs, and price.
You seriously cant go wrong with the machines you have been considering..
you have basically settled on the cream of the crop, now, you just have to pick one of two very good choices. 

Scot


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Flip a coin? 
By the time you decide, both might be sold out.

One thing about the Honda, the tracks they are not cheap.

I like them both, but I think I would stick with the tires. For what I need a blower for I don't need tracks.

And a dealer is a salesman, he wants to sell. It's his bread and butter.
You have to keep that in mind.


----------



## RoyP (Oct 16, 2014)

KaRLiToS said:


> Ok then, I will find to try a dealer.
> 
> I thought home depot usually have better prices but I might be wrong.
> 
> ...


The large box stores may have the better price. If your NOT mechanically inclined to service it yourself.......Go with a dealer


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Either way you are going to have a quality machine and it will last as long as the care it's given. NO reason the Ariens won't still be blowing snow with the Honda if both get the proper care.
I'd save the $1200 for something else and get the Ariens.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Absolutely go with a dealer if you can! I bet 90% of the problems that new owners have with new snowblowers can be traced to poor Big Box store assembly..a lot of the time the people there simply don't know what they are doing, and machines are assembled and adjusted poorly..the problems can usually be fixed, but that is little consulation to the first-time snwblower owner with a foot of snow and a new machine that isnt working..you are much less likely to have these sorts of problems with a dealer.


----------



## KaRLiToS (Nov 21, 2014)

I'm not going with Home Depot for sure. I visited two different dealers. One with Ariens and the other with Honda.


----------



## dwblue00 (Nov 6, 2014)

Well Karlitos, I've said all I can say and in whatever you decide to go with you'll be getting a stellar machine. I really think that you are not comparing apples to apples of machines, but either will blow snow very well for sure. Let us know when you get 1 and fill us in on how it works for you.


----------



## playhockey (Nov 15, 2014)

*Karlitos*

things have change since your first post. guys how about toro just as good as ariens will last like everything if taken care of like my sears track 10hp got 20 years sold it and still running. or karlitos get a snow removal company no headaches lol


----------



## 94EG8 (Feb 13, 2014)

KaRLiToS said:


> The SHO is *414cc* while the Honda is only *270cc*


Just keep in mind that Honda can get more power out of a given displacement than anyone else in terms of production engines.

Also keep in mind that even though Honda uses an aluminum gearbox the way it's built is different than most other aluminum gear boxes. Honda uses 4 ball bearings inside theirs as opposed to brass bushings like everyone else. They also use gear oil instead of grease.

I've personally worked on at least 200 - 300 snowblowers, and while the lions share of them were Craftsman and MTD we did get the odd Ariens, Simplicity and Honda in as well. Honda really stands apart from everyone else (except Yamaha) Just about everything is designed better and they'll throw snow further than anything else (except, again, a Yamaha)


----------



## lebenfitti (Oct 1, 2014)

94EG8 said:


> Just keep in mind that Honda can get more power out of a given displacement than anyone else in terms of production engines.


True, but the Honda 270 is a 9-10 hp motor where the 414 is at least 13 hp. Honda is good, but not miraculous.


----------



## dwblue00 (Nov 6, 2014)

lebenfitti said:


> True, but the Honda 270 is a 9-10 hp motor where the 414 is at least 13 hp. Honda is good, but not miraculous.


+1 for the above statement.


----------



## SteelyTim (Nov 14, 2014)

From my own experience in Buffalo and knowing the history of the machine, my 1962 Ariens has fought the blizzard of 1977, the blizzard of 1985, the major snow events of 2000 and 2002, the blizzard of 2014, and the recent "Buffalo Knife" storm. It's still going.

However, I myself have concerns about the new EPA Chinese made engines on them. I'm not saying that because I know firsthand about them on snowblowers, but I've worked on enough Chinese engined garbage quads and dirt bikes to know that I don't want one. The metal alloys used in construction are just garbage. Even when the engines run, any kind of supporting structures that thread into the block (for recoils and such) end up stripping out. Again, some people will swear by them but over the long run they're just not of a quality that I'd consider.

I've been working with Honda products for dealerships in my job for the last 19 years. Not snowblowers, but cars, motorcycles, and watercraft. I can tell you that as far as reliability, you just can't beat a Honda engine. I worked in Honda Motorsports about 6 years ago, and I was still ordering parts for 1970s motorcycles and 3 wheelers....and they had them available.

The only drawback to Honda products is that they tend to engineer the engine before they build the machine. It makes oil changes on some Honda snowblowers a really messy job as the oil drains end up being in awkward positions on some machines, but other than that......

I don't own one myself because of the stratospheric price. But if price is no object Honda is the way to go.


----------



## KaRLiToS (Nov 21, 2014)

I'm only concerned about the cheaped out parts in the new Ariens. If it wasn't of the engine, I would have gotten a Craftman or an Arien Deluxe 28.


----------



## dwblue00 (Nov 6, 2014)

Karlitos, go back to the Ariens dealer and look at a similar track model to that Honda.
Your trying to compare a fully optioned out Cadillac and a stripped down Lincoln when talking about these 2 machines. I have a video for you to watch. Heres a video to watch!


----------



## dwblue00 (Nov 6, 2014)

KaRLiToS said:


> I'm only concerned about the cheaped out parts in the new Ariens. If it wasn't of the engine, I would have gotten a Craftman or an Arien Deluxe 28.


 Cheaped out parts? On the Ariens hydro track models a 420cc briggs engine, cast iron gear case, hydrostatic trans (like the Honda) Seriously???? Now I'm confused


----------



## KaRLiToS (Nov 21, 2014)

dwblue00 said:


> Cheaped out parts? On the Ariens hydro track models a 420cc briggs engine, cast iron gear case, hydrostatic trans (like the Honda) Seriously???? Now I'm confused


I agree that this one is a great machine. But the one I was looking at is the Ariens Platinum 30 SHO which has an Ariens AX414 Engine. (Which is made out of Chinese parts)

The one you are talking about is a Briggs & Stratton engine and I would buy it anyday... *BUT*... it is around the same price as the Honda one (±300$ difference). 

So... I'm begginning to observe that if I want an awsome machine in 2014-2015 that will last me my lifetime... I need to spend 3000$.

Am I right?

I found this article very interesting http://movingsnow.com/2013/snow-blower-engines/



> These two terms being spewed around the Internet and they are confusing most of us when we go shopping for snow blowers. These terms are used by uninformed “experts” to make you think that one brand of engine is inferior to another. I’m tired of them whining about how things have changed. These “experts” also have stated erroneously on many forums and answer sites who makes engines found on the current U.S. brands of snow blowers. This short article puts the facts all in one place.
> 
> The most common question this year is: Where is the engine made?
> 
> *Fact: The truth is today’s snow blower engines are all overhead valve designs and are much more reliable than the ones of the past.*


----------



## lebenfitti (Oct 1, 2014)

KaRLiToS said:


> I'm only concerned about the cheaped out parts in the new Ariens. If it wasn't of the engine, I would have gotten a Craftman or an Arien Deluxe 28.


I researched snow blowers for a year. You are not going to find any cheaped out parts in an Ariens. The LCT engine is new to me, but after doing a little research, I'm looking forward to a long life with it. Here some links with some good basic info:

Who Makes Ariens AX Engine? - MovingSnow.com

Who Makes Briggs & Stratton, MTD, Craftsman, Ariens, and Husqvarna Snow Blower Engines - MovingSnow.com

Also, if you check Honda's web site, you will find they make the GX engines in Japan, Thailand, and yes, CHINA.

Honda Engines | Manufacturing Locations

How may Honda US snow blowers have chines engines? My guess is more than people would like to know.

Bottom line is, just because an engine is made in china doesn't mean it is sub standard in any way. If the parent company insures the products are made with the proper machines and methods and pass the same specs, then they are equal. Most of these processes are so highly automated, they could be made anywhere and we wouldn't be able to tell them apart. We don't like to admit that, and I don't like it myself, but it is a reality.

Remember when "made in Japan" was taboo 30-40 years ago? Now made in Japan is regarded as the best. See a pattern here?


----------



## lebenfitti (Oct 1, 2014)

We are having a thaw here, and I used the SHO to remove 4-6" of slush off my patio yesterday. It threw the slush 20 feet in 2nd gear, and didn't clog once. [insert Tim Allen grunt, grunt, grunt, here]. I should have taken a video.

I asked myself yesterday, at what price point would I buy a Honda 928 instead of my SHO? I don't know exactly. I paid $1400 for the SHO, and if I could get a HS928 for $1400, I would still buy the Ariens. That is me and I have no doubt I made the right choice. 

For you *KaRLiToS, *whether you drop $1000 or $3000, you want to have that peace of mind that you made the right choice. If the Honda is the only one that gives you that confidence, then go get one right now. You should be smiling behind your snow blower, not doubting. I know I am!


----------



## dwblue00 (Nov 6, 2014)

lebenfitti said:


> We are having a thaw here, and I used the SHO to remove 4-6" of slush off my patio yesterday. It threw the slush 20 feet in 2nd gear, and didn't clog once. [insert Tim Allen grunt, grunt, grunt, here]. I should have taken a video.
> 
> I asked myself yesterday, at what price point would I buy a Honda 928 instead of my SHO? I don't know exactly. I paid $1400 for the SHO, and if I could get a HS928 for $1400, I would still buy the Ariens. That is me and I have no doubt I made the right choice.
> 
> For you *KaRLiToS, *whether you drop $1000 or $3000, you want to have that peace of mind that you made the right choice. If the Honda is the only one that gives you that confidence, then go get one right now. You should be smiling behind your snow blower, not doubting. I know I am!


Huge +1 for the comment above.


----------



## SteelyTim (Nov 14, 2014)

lebenfitti said:


> Also, if you check Honda's web site, you will find they make the GX engines in Japan, Thailand, and yes, CHINA.
> 
> Honda Engines | Manufacturing Locations
> 
> ...


Honda does subcontract some parts to different manufacturing facilities. I've seen parts made in Poland, Iran (believe it or not), Singapore, etc. The difference is that the parts must be made to genuine Honda specifications.

Most of the outsourcing of engine parts came after the tsunami disaster in Japan, where somewhere around 56 of Honda's plants in Saitama prefecture were destroyed. Some were rebuilt, some were not. Then, extreme dollar fluctuations between the dollar and the yen made parts support that much more difficult. We had some Acura RL parts that nearly doubled in price.

I can tell you firsthand that there have been many times when a part that was on backorder with an expected release date of X, never ended up supplying in on that date because the part didn't meet Honda's quality control standards and were sent back to the manufacturer. It caused a great deal of backlog and annoyance to the customer with some parts, but Honda feels that it's better to wait and issue a part that's made properly, rather than sell a part to simply cover the need.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Since you are Canadian I strongly suggest you look at the Yamaha. It out performs all of the machines I've seen on your thread.

Yamaha Motor Canada :: Products :: Snowblowers :: Snowblowers :: YT624EJ


----------



## dwblue00 (Nov 6, 2014)

KaRLiToS said:


> I agree that this one is a great machine. But the one I was looking at is the Ariens Platinum 30 SHO which has an Ariens AX414 Engine. (Which is made out of Chinese parts)
> 
> The one you are talking about is a Briggs & Stratton engine and I would buy it anyday... *BUT*... it is around the same price as the Honda one (±300$ difference).
> 
> ...


Then get the SHO. It's a fabulous machine! As far as engines go, if you take care of it then it will take care of you. Heck look at the tecumseh engines that are 30 years old. Those engines were not even that good and look how long they last. Ariens isn't going to put junk or unreliable engines on their machines. Their name and reputation is too important. You have to remember, the outdoor power equipment market is tough. Each company is jockeying to be the best. That's why Ariens quality has withstood the test of time.


----------



## N. MN Ariens (Nov 12, 2014)

*Snowblower pick*

My friend you need to get back to basics. You have a great group of people with a wealth of knowledge throwing it all at you. Some points. 

WHAT DO YOU NEED? 
size/length of driveway?
drifting expected? 
annual snowfall? 
storage needs/area? 
do you have hours to clear snow or need to get it done in 10 min? 
sidewalk length? multiple points where you access the street, corner lot?
city street or country area where you live?

Based on research know what you want before you go to the dealer. It sounds like you have both honda and ariens dealers relatively close to you. 

Compare apples to apples. 

I went overboard with my purchase but its a 20 plus year investment. 

My situation. . . 
I work in emergency services so getting out is important. 
I live in the far corner of my community, last one plowed, and last house on dead end street so potential for large snow volumes in drive. 
I have a half stall garage open so no storage issues. 
I have owned multiple Brigs engines over the years no issues as long as you MAINTAIN THEM> 
I have another ariens blower that has been solid since 1992. 

I have an Ariens Hydro Pro 28. Big power for clearing the drive quick so I can get to work and power thru plow drift when I get back home after work. 
Got the auto turn, love it. 

It seems your last concern is engine. If you go to the pro ariens they have the B and S 420 CC engine. Proven power and lots of it. 

GO BUY SOMETHING BEFORE THEY ARE ALL SHIPPED TO BUFFALO!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

KaRLiToS said:


> So... I'm begginning to observe that if I want an awsome machine in 2014-2015 that will last me my lifetime... I need to spend 3000$.http://movingsnow.com/2013/snow-blower-engines/


Lasting a lifetime is a matter of starting off with a good machine but it's way more a matter of maintenance they spending a lot. I've seen a lot of nice equipment that someone easily purchased and then never took care of it and the Harbor Freight equivalent was working great when the expensive one was useless.

When you start to get over the $2K range they are all pretty awesome. You just need to make up your mind what color you want, red or orange ??


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Lasting a lifetime is a matter of starting off with a good machine but it's way more a matter of maintenance they spending a lot. I've seen a lot of nice equipment that someone easily purchased and then never took care of it and the Harbor Freight equivalent was working great when the expensive one was useless.
> 
> When you start to get over the $2K range they are all pretty awesome. You just need to make up your mind what color you want, red or orange ??


 I stepped up to a 1128 Toro this winter and can see a huge improvement over the 18 year old Craftsman I would of looked at Ariens but no dealer close by. Spend good money now and it will pay off in the long run.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

If you bought new I'm sure hoping you saw an improvement over an 18 year old machine.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> You just need to make up your mind what color you want, red or orange ??


Or BLUE


----------



## lebenfitti (Oct 1, 2014)

Coby7 said:


> Since you are Canadian I strongly suggest you look at the Yamaha. It out performs all of the machines I've seen on your thread.
> 
> Yamaha Motor Canada :: Products :: Snowblowers :: Snowblowers :: YT624EJ


 For $2600, it needs to move almost 2x the amount of snow as a 24 SHO. Even with the best motor and impeller in the world, I doubt a 6hp blower can double the output of a 10 hp blower. Just doesn't add up.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Just ask my neighbours, what can I say. It only moves "Snow blowing capacity 35 T (77175 lbs )/h" I'm not saying to buy a 624, I don't know his needs, they also make a 28" and a 32"

Also I haven't even tried my 624 yet but my 524 had no problem running circles around my neighbours machines.


----------



## lebenfitti (Oct 1, 2014)

Coby7 said:


> Just ask my neighbours, what can I say. It only moves "Snow blowing capacity 35 T (77175 lbs )/h"


 I saw the video of the YT624 moving snow and it is definitely impressive. No doubt an outstanding machine, and it better be for that money. 

We need to line all the best 24 inchers (Ariens, Honda, Toro, Yamaha) up on a parking lot or field with at least 16" of snow and start making passes and see which one clears the most area in 1 hour and then see how each operator feels after that hour. Anybody got that video?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Coby7 said:


> Or BLUE


If we start tossing in blue it's gong to go another 5 pages minimum


----------



## dwblue00 (Nov 6, 2014)

I'm actually suprised that we have gotten to 10 pages  on this very subject. I'm curious to see which way he goes. I feel that he has gotten all the info and experience he can out of all of us. So now its down to him. Either way spending that kind of money he's going to get a very nice machine.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Blue is my favorite color, maybe I will paint my Craftsman blue. 

Heck, by the time he goes to buy one they will either be all gone or it will be lawnmower season.

I thought he settled on the 2?
Heck....flip a coin already.


----------



## dwblue00 (Nov 6, 2014)

Lol..^^^^^^^


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

dwblue00 said:


> I'm actually suprised that we have gotten to 10 pages  on this very subject. I'm curious to see which way he goes. I feel that he has gotten all the info and experience he can out of all of us. So now its down to him. Either way spending that kind of money he's going to get a very nice machine.


Yes, this could have been done long ago......


----------



## dwblue00 (Nov 6, 2014)

The most dependable piece of snow removal equipment is a Shovel.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

We ought to have a contest. 
I don't know what kind of prize there will be, maybe the forum owners would chip in a years worth of premium membership? 

Which blower will he pick?

I think he will go with the Honda.
My second choice would be the Ariens.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Well I kinda live in a zone where when it rains in town it snows here even if I'm only 2 kms away, I'm up on the hill and it snows a lot here. My 524 never let me down but it worked hard over 30 years. Here is a small example of the snow we get and yes that's me holding telephone lines in my hand.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

That was one storm in mid january.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

You better hope all they were are telephone lines. 
Well your still here on earth so I guess they were.


----------



## dwblue00 (Nov 6, 2014)

Big Ed said:


> We ought to have a contest.
> I don't know what kind of prize there will be, maybe the forum owners would chip in a years worth of premium membership?
> 
> Which blower will he pick?
> ...


He might surprise us all and get a Yamaha!


----------



## dwblue00 (Nov 6, 2014)

I'd like to see him get the big daddy whompus hydro track Ariens!


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

KaRLiToS said:


> Hi, I am a new member here and I have been looking around the web for info.
> 
> It is really hard to find good information as it seems every web sites are a little biased. I found out about snowblowerforum.com and it seems people are very knowledgeable here.
> 
> ...


----------



## AL- (Oct 27, 2014)

It seems:
This is what he's got !!! (after many pages)
Longevity is a given for both machines... but no physical evidence for the Honda.
Ariens is cheaper but will do the job well but harder to operate.
Honda is more expensive but will do the job well but nicer to operate.

What we've been given:
Dosen't need to pay more than is necessary.
Wants a machine that he knows will last 40 yrs.
Has the means.

The math:
The Ariens is the right price. 
No concrete answer for Honda longevity. 

Good old philosophy?:
If he's a risk taker he will buy the Honda


----------



## KaRLiToS (Nov 21, 2014)

I'm still not sure which one to get.

I also wonder if I can move a blower with tracks without it being turned on? 
Are the tracks really necessary?

*I have more to my list now.*
-*Platinum 30 SHO*
-*Hydro Pro 28*
-*Hydro Pro Track 28*
-*Pro Track 28*

-*Honda HSS928TC*
-*Honda HSS928WC*

To be honest, I'm still unsure if I prefer Ariens or Honda.


If only the Ariens Hydro Pro Track 28 was cheaper in Canada. I will have to make some calls tomorrow. If I can find it for 3000$ I'm buying the Hydro Pro track. I wonder if I can make the dealers lower the price


And by the way, *I will not* be getting a *Yamaha*, they are too expensive and they DON'T have a particular model that I want.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

With your flat driveway I don't think you need the tracks.
But what do I know?
Don't know about moving it around on the tracks good question, someone here should know.

I would want the wheels, you could always add chains but I don't think you would even need them.

Edit, 

My vote is changing to an Ariens.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

KaRLiToS said:


> I'm still not sure which one to get.
> 
> I also wonder if I can move a blower with tracks without it being turned on?
> Are the tracks really necessary?
> ...


 Karlitos please let me suggest to you strongly if I may for the umpteen time that for your driveway size get a SHO Ariens and 24" is wide enough for your needs but if you really want 30" then go ahead and believe me you don't need a track snow blower. There said and hope for the last time.


----------



## KaRLiToS (Nov 21, 2014)

The only thing that bothers me is I want to pass the Snowblower on a part of *my lawn* and I find the track to be very helpful to adjust the height of the case.

*Can someone please answer those two questions.*

Can I move a blower with tracks without it being turned on? (*On the lawn???*)
Is there a way to use a wheel blower on a lawn without damaging it?

MY SHED IS THERE










AND I WILL HAVE TO WALK ON A STRAIGHT LINE (WANT TO REMOVE THE SNOW ALSO WITHOUT DAMAGING GRASS)
AND ON THE RIGHT OF THE PIC ABOVE, YOU FIND MY DRIVEWAY (BELOW)










^^ YOU CAN SEE THE SIZE OF THE PARKING LOT (ITS FLAT) AND I NEED TO MOVE THE SNOW FURTHER NOT TO THROW IT ON THE NEIGHBORS HOUSE (ON THE LEFT SIDE OF THE PIC ABOVE)


I ALSO HAVE THIS SIDEWALK TO REMOVE SNOW AND I DON'T WANT TO DAMAGE THE BRICKS (PAVING STONES)











(Obviously there is no snow yet.)


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

KaRLiToS said:


> The only thing that bothers me is I want to pass the Snowblower on a part of *my lawn* and I find the track to be very helpful to adjust the height of the case.
> 
> *Can someone please answer those two questions.*
> 
> ...


 #1 With difficulty

#2 Yes but better if lawn is frozen.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Heck, I snow blow my lawn too when I run out of things to blow in the front.
I go around back the length of the house.
I make a path to my gutters, beats snow footing through the drifts.
Then I make a bee line to my shed and the side fence gate.
If I could snow blow the roof I would too.
Doesn't everyone do this? 
Or is something wrong with me?

I never see the grass when there is a few feet of snow piled on it.
And like mentioned it is all frozen anyway.


----------



## KaRLiToS (Nov 21, 2014)

Big Ed said:


> Heck, I snow blow my lawn too when I run out of things to blow in the front.
> I go around back the length of the house.
> I make a path to my gutters, beats snow footing through the drifts.
> Then I make a bee line to my shed and the side fence gate.
> ...



Ok, because I really take care of my grass to I really don't want to damage it. AT ALL.

The PRO 28 and HYDRO PRO 28 are now my top 1 I think. 

This thread is not 10+ pages for nothing, I'm getting closer to what I need and my budget has stabilized around 2600$ (Dang the Honda is 3000$ without track and only 270cc, the ariens Pro 28 is 420cc and its a Brigg engine.)


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

You absolutely do not, at all, need a tracked snowblower..for your set-up, and the things you say you will need to do (lawn and etc.) A snowblower with wheels is absolutely what you want..for you, tracks would have no advantages, and several disadvantages. 
Scot


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

You do have a nice lawn.  (thumbs up)

I don't know about the tracks, but in the winter the wheels shouldn't damage your lawn unless you spin the wheels which I am sure you wouldn't do. But if you do the grass will be frozen. Even in the summer the wheels shouldn't damage it, but how often will you need to run over the lawn in the summer? Don't know about the tracks.
You can push the blower with wheels without the motor running, I guess the tracks you can't? 

Me....if my grass is green it is good enough for me.

Once again nice lawn.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

If you really like to take care of your grass then don't step on it when frozen. The snow on top actually protects it from the roots getting too frozen and when you step on it when frozen it actually drives the frost deeper and that is all I'm going to write on this subject, plenty of googling available on this subject.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

It is settled then......the Pro 28?


----------



## KaRLiToS (Nov 21, 2014)

*Ok*  Thanks guys you are awsome.

(The owner of the Pridex Honda dealer told me that tracks are better for longevity because you don't need to service the wheels. And also that the Honda Tracks are swimming in oil... etc...)

*.... and what about hydrostatic, is it really necessarry?*




Normex said:


> If you really like to take care of your grass then don't step on it when frozen. The snow on top actually protects it from the roots getting too frozen and when you step on it when frozen it actually drives the frost deeper and that is all I'm going to write on this subject, plenty of googling available on this subject.


It must not be that bad if I need to go get my Snowblower in the shed every storm? And if I make a small alley from the Shed to the driveway?


----------



## dwblue00 (Nov 6, 2014)

Karlitos, I agree with the above posts. Now seeing what you have, there is no need for a track model. Flat smooth surface you can easily get away with a hydro or SHO edition models. Going with the Ariens is a great choice! You won't regret it. Don't over think it any further. Let us know what you got and post pics.


----------



## KaRLiToS (Nov 21, 2014)

I'm kind of more attracted by the Pro series because they have Briggs & Stratton engines.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

KaRLiToS said:


> I'm kind of more attracted by the Pro series because they have Briggs & Stratton engines.


Me too Karlitos. For me (not my budget) the Pro with the Briggs & Stratton
Polar Force Pro engine is a thing of beauty.


----------



## 94EG8 (Feb 13, 2014)

Looking at what you're planning to do with the machine an HS928WA should do the job very nicely.


----------



## KaRLiToS (Nov 21, 2014)

My choice was settled on the Pro 28 or Platinum 30 SHO until I spoke to several guys at my job this morning and they told me to get the Honda with tracks. Now my choice is ever harder.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Dont listen to the guys who say you should get tracks! 
they are wrong..

Go back to "My choice IS settled on the Pro 28 or Platinum 30 SHO"

Scot


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

You can't buy a Honda for $2000 anyways unless used.

http://powerequipment.honda.ca/snowblowers/dual-stage/hss724tcd


----------



## KaRLiToS (Nov 21, 2014)

I just called ariens dealer and the:
Pro 28 is 2621$ cad
Hydro Pro 28 is 3000$ 
Hydro Pro Track 28 is 3794$ (ouch)

Oh and Im not getting a HSS724 for sure


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Pro 28, without a doubt..
Its more than enough machine, will serve you very well.
you definitely dont need tracks..
and you dont "need" a hydro, although a hydro is fine if you want to pay for one.
IMO a hydro isnt worth an additional $400.

Pro 28, without a doubt..

Scot


----------



## KaRLiToS (Nov 21, 2014)

Im really leaning toward the Pro 28


----------



## dwblue00 (Nov 6, 2014)

KaRLiToS said:


> Im really leaning toward the Pro 28


 Huge +1 on Pro 28! Big 420cc will deliver power in spades.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

sscotsman said:


> Pro 28, without a doubt..
> Its more than enough machine, will serve you very well.
> you definitely dont need tracks..
> and you dont "need" a hydro, although a hydro is fine if you want to pay for one.
> ...


+1 Are we done yet ??


----------



## KaRLiToS (Nov 21, 2014)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> +1 Are we done yet ??


No we are not because when I'll have the machine, you'll see many vids.


----------



## dwblue00 (Nov 6, 2014)

KaRLiToS said:


> No we are not because when I'll have the machine, you'll see many vids.


Well what are ya waiting for? 
We want videos......we want videos!


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

I will sell you some snow. 

Now hurry up RUN don't walk and get it before you change your mind.
They will sell like hot cakes when the storms start blowing, GET YOURS TODAY!


----------



## yarcraftman (Jan 30, 2014)

I agree everything will sell quickly once the snow start accumulating (obviously Buffalo aside).

I was at my dealer near Detroit on Saturday and have never seen the place so busy. There was a constant flow of snowblowers being sold and people lining up inside.

I laughed to myself as we put all this thought and effort into our decisions of what machine to buy. I saw a lot of people come in, talk to the sales person for 5 minutes or less and say great--I'll take it. However, I will admit most of those people were buying $600 or less single stage machines versus a more expensive two stage. 

My dealer got there inventory for the year and once they are gone; well they are gone and they're going fast.


----------



## KaRLiToS (Nov 21, 2014)

So guys I'm heading at Honda for some lawnmower and pressure washer carburetor gaskets. I will take a last look at the honda snowblowers and I'll head to Ariens dealer. I will have to choose between the Platinum 30 sho and the Pro 28.


----------



## Skeet Shooter (Oct 2, 2014)

From my perspective... If you are looking at the Honda... Look at the impeller design, also see how the blower sits and tips... Its very sturdy and well weighted to counteract any lift up from the bucket... Also... I looked at the Pro 28... The bucket is built to a heavier gauge steel on it and will have pretty much the same features as the SHO... Either one of those and you will be happy!


----------



## KaRLiToS (Nov 21, 2014)

Which one do you guys think I'm buying?


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Im going to bet on the Pro 28.

Scot


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

sscotsman said:


> Im going to bet on the Pro 28.
> 
> Scot


Me too. Ariens and that stunning Briggs & Stratton power plant delivers a knockout punch to winter year after year.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

The Honda.


----------



## Skeet Shooter (Oct 2, 2014)

Based on what you already said... It sounds like you are swaying towards the Ariens quite a bit.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Definitely not the Yamaha, your neighbours are to close.


----------



## KaRLiToS (Nov 21, 2014)

Coby7 said:


> Definitely not the Yamaha, your neighbours are to close.


I'll tell you guys a little bit later when i see a couple of more guesses.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

Whatever just glad this thread is on its last leg.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

you got a TORO.???????????????


----------



## lebenfitti (Oct 1, 2014)

Big Ed said:


> Heck, I snow blow my lawn too when I run out of things to blow in the front.
> I go around back the length of the house.
> I make a path to my gutters, beats snow footing through the drifts.
> Then I make a bee line to my shed and the side fence gate.
> ...


 I have chains on the tires of the 10M6D and clear snow off the grass all winter.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

That's what you get for waiting so long. Now they don't carry it anymore and you'll have to settle for a lesser machine 

Shop Stanley 420-cc 45-in Two-Stage Electric Start Gas Snow Blower with Headlight at Lowes.com


----------



## pwm (Jun 12, 2014)

I can't stand the suspense!


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

I think he is going for the big Craftsman.


----------



## KaRLiToS (Nov 21, 2014)

Yep, I got the *Honda HSS928TC*



*Thank you very much everyone for your help*, I can now proudly say that I am an expert in Snowblowers.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

woo hoo! 
well done..you made an excellent choice..
Let us know how its working this winter!
and you will have to report back in 40 years too! 

Scot


----------



## KaRLiToS (Nov 21, 2014)

sscotsman said:


> woo hoo!
> well done..you made an excellent choice..
> Let us know how its working this winter!
> and you will have to report back in *40 years too*!
> ...


I will post many videos. I like to post some on youtube (1080p - 60fps).

And in 40 years I'll be 70 years old. I just hope that it is my son that will use it. (He will be 41years old, hehehe)


----------



## lebenfitti (Oct 1, 2014)

KaRLiToS said:


> When I want something I just want the best.


Congratulations! If you are the one behind the machine for the next 20-40 years, then that is what matters the most!


----------



## KaRLiToS (Nov 21, 2014)

But I don't know yet if it is the best. I just believe that the choice I made was the best, can't wait for a 8" of snow.


----------



## Rockproof (Jan 12, 2013)

Congratulation's on your purchase. I don't think you'll have any buyers remorse with the choice you made.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

There goes your beeeeeuuutiiifull grass. 

Nice machine you got there, I hope it does you right. (thumbs up, both thumbs)

Report back in 40 or 50 years please.


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

Glad you got the one you really wanted, Great Blower for sure.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

KaRLiToS said:


> I hesitate between 3 models but my GF will hate me if I spend over 2000$


So much for your $2000 budget GF must hate you now!!!


----------



## KaRLiToS (Nov 21, 2014)

Coby7 said:


> So much for your $2000 budget GF must hate you now!!!


She doesn't hate me (at least not for long). If she hates me for a week or two, i'm fine with that. This machine will love me for at least the next 20 years.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

It's only money. Hopefully it doesn't break after all this


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

KaRLiToS said:


> She doesn't hate me (at least not for long). If she hates me for a week or two, i'm fine with that. This machine will love me for at least the next 20 years.


I think for your needs you made the right choice.


----------



## KaRLiToS (Nov 21, 2014)

Coby7 said:


> I think for your needs you made the right choice.


Are you talking about my girlfriend or my snowblower? 




Kiss4aFrog said:


> It's only money. Hopefully it doesn't break after all this


It won't.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

KaRLiToS said:


> Are you talking about my girlfriend or my snowblower?


The girlfriend of course, You should have bought a Yamaha and throttled back to Honda equivalent so you wouldn't throw snow over at the neighbours. 



Kidding, kidding, all you Honda lovers don't hate me I'm kidding


NOT.....lol


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Not....


----------



## KaRLiToS (Nov 21, 2014)

I just received the snowblower.

I tried it on the driveway (there is no snow yet) and it is fairly easy to turn.


----------



## wdb (Dec 15, 2013)

Congratulations from another new Honda owner. And I'm jealous! 

You folks in Canada get cool options that we in the US can't get. I just got a US-spec HS928TA. I would love to have the "hydraulic-assist auger height adjustment" feature on your machine, but it is not an option here. When you let us know how it works, please try not to rub it in too much.


----------



## KaRLiToS (Nov 21, 2014)

This is my baby. It is ready to blow. Filled with Shell V-Power with No ethanol and added some stabilizer. When I push on the auger engagement handle, I hear a small sound but only when the auger start to spin. Should I be concerned about it? (Keep it mind that I'm really OCD)











I also ordered some extra skids part number *76153-736-010* for the side of the housing.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Probably just the belt slipping a little as it just starts to tighten up. Pretty normal if it is a rubber squeal sound.


----------



## KaRLiToS (Nov 21, 2014)

Shryp said:


> Probably just the belt slipping a little as it just starts to tighten up. Pretty normal if it is a rubber squeal sound.


Yeah sounds like that. There is like 0.001 mm of snow right now, I'm sad. I look dumb walking around with it.


----------



## KaRLiToS (Nov 21, 2014)

I also found out a unpainted area on a tooth on the auger, you can see the metal underneath, should I repaint it? Or wait after the first winter?

It is only 5mm x 1mm exposed.


----------



## lebenfitti (Oct 1, 2014)

KaRLiToS said:


> Yeah sounds like that. There is like 0.001 mm of snow right now, I'm sad. I look dumb walking around with it.


Nobody looks dumb behind a Honda !


----------



## KaRLiToS (Nov 21, 2014)

Today I waxed my blower and spayed some silicone everywhere.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

KaRLiToS said:


> Today I waxed my blower and spayed some silicone everywhere.


Ah, to have a new blower and be in love !!


----------



## BigBillyBobandhisGoat (Nov 17, 2014)

u got a picture of your driveway or w/e your blowing? curious if you still think its easy to turn after doing some blowing with it. still trying to debate if i want tracks or tires on mine. in your picture it looks like the handle bars are pointed down at an angle, are those different from the american model? i seen a youtube video of someone turning one and he pushed down on the handle to help turn it, with the angle on those bars it looks like that might be akward to do


----------



## KaRLiToS (Nov 21, 2014)

BigBillyBobandhisGoat said:


> u got a picture of your driveway or w/e your blowing? curious if you still think its easy to turn after doing some blowing with it. still trying to debate if i want tracks or tires on mine. in your picture it looks like the handle bars are pointed down at an angle, are those different from the american model? i seen a youtube video of someone turning one and he pushed down on the handle to help turn it, with the angle on those bars it looks like that might be akward to do


Tonight when I arrive home I'll take some pictures for you.

In the pic above the handles are pointing just because I raised the housing. It can be adjusted. But raising the housing and lifting the blower with minimal force will help you make easy turns.

That way I can turn it easily.


----------



## SnowGuy69 (Feb 12, 2014)

One of the members has an Arien's you might be interested in:

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...2014-ariens-921036-super-deluxe-28-342cc.html


----------



## Lakota (Nov 19, 2014)

OP made a big mistake, it's called Present Value of Money. He could buy the Ariens and take the extra $1725 he would have paid for the Honda and invest it. If he got a yearly 8% on money after one year he would get an extra $138. Keeping the principal and interest rolling over and in 10 years, he would have his principal of $1725 and enough in interest to buy a new snow blower.



OP Quote below

*"Price*

The Honda is 3450$ (with tax)
The Ariens is 1725$ (with tax)

*Price per year*

If the Honda last me *20 years*. It will cost me around *175$ per/year*
If the Ariens last me *10 years*. It will cost me around *175$ per/year"*


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Lakota said:


> OP made a big mistake, it's called Present Value of Money. He could buy the Ariens and take the extra $1725 he would have paid for the Honda and invest it. If he got a yearly 8% on money after one year he would get an extra $138. Keeping the principal and interest rolling over and in 10 years, he would have his principal of $1725 and enough in interest to buy a new snow blower.


yes..but..who really does that?
no one.. 

Lets say I bought a $250 snowblower (1971 Ariens) "instead of" a $1,000 snowblower..In reality, I was never going to buy a $1,000 snowblower anyway! So that $750 in "savings" was never real..I would never take that mythical $750 and "invest it somewhere else" so as to get a return to use toward a future snowblower..

yes, this sort of concept might be true in theory..but in reality, no one ever does this!  the "savings" you didnt spend by buying the less expensive thing just stays in your checking account, to be spent on groceries, or the mortgage, or whatever..

Scot


----------



## JSB33 (Jan 11, 2013)

Lakota said:


> OP made a big mistake, it's called Present Value of Money. He could buy the Ariens and take the extra $1725 he would have paid for the Honda and invest it. If he got a yearly 8% on money after one year he would get an extra $138. Keeping the principal and interest rolling over and in 10 years, he would have his principal of $1725 and enough in interest to buy a new snow blower.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where can I get a yearly 8% return for 10 years without risk on $1700?


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

sscotsman said:


> yes..but..who really does that?
> no one..
> 
> Lets say I bought a $250 snowblower (1971 Ariens) "instead of" a $1,000 snowblower..In reality, I was never going to buy a $1,000 snowblower anyway! So that $750 in "savings" was never real..I would never take that mythical $750 and "invest it somewhere else" so as to get a return to use toward a future snowblower..
> Scot


Very true and one can distort it in many ways as if the Op spent $3400.00 and could have the same thing done with a $1300.00 investment, but one thing for sure if one put away any amount of money for a snow blower for 10 yrs then it means you don't get out of your property for 5 yrs during winter or you spend the dough on someone else to do it. So it is really the person's choice and we are lucky in North America for most of us to have a choice.
Case closed.


----------



## KaRLiToS (Nov 21, 2014)

I could also have a 300$ laptop but I decided to have a 9,000$ desktop computer.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

sscotsman said:


> Lets say I bought a $250 snowblower (1971 Ariens) "instead of" a $1,000 snowblower..In reality, I was never going to buy a $1,000 snowblower anyway! So that $750 in "savings" was never real..


I guess you're right about the $750 savings not being real.

I don't understand what Lakota was trying to say because I've always bought cheap machines second hand and yet after many decades of doing so (even during Reaganomics) I still haven't saved and earned in interest enough to buy a new Honda or even the Ariens 
Where did I go wrong


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> I guess you're right about the $750 savings not being real.
> 
> I don't understand what Lakota was trying to say because I've always bought cheap machines second hand and yet after many decades of doing so (even during Reaganomics) I still haven't saved and earned in interest enough to buy a new Honda or even the Ariens
> Where did I go wrong


Well Sir look at the family of snow blowers you're raising, I'm sure there is a brand new Ariens hiding behind the stock.


----------



## KaRLiToS (Nov 21, 2014)

Today I installed my front skid shoes and had to adjust the others because they were not adjusted correctly. 

I now have a total of 4 skids shoes.

*My ice scrapper is around 1/8" - 1/4" from the ground? Is that okay? *

I don't want to scratch the pavement. I also know myself and that after the snowblower job, I'll remove the rest with a shovel.


----------



## Kenny kustom (Nov 25, 2014)

Lakota said:


> OP made a big mistake, it's called Present Value of Money. He could buy the Ariens and take the extra $1725 he would have paid for the Honda and invest it. If he got a yearly 8% on money after one year he would get an extra $138. Keeping the principal and interest rolling over and in 10 years, he would have his principal of $1725 and enough in interest to buy a new snow blower.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Theres another way to look at it... Which is the dilemma am in right now. 

Looking at the Yamaha 1028. Retail is around 4k. 
I live in central canada, but it has yet to snow anything worth blowing. 
The local guy with a skid steer would charge me 20 bucks to clear my driveway. 

I could have him do it 200 times before it would equal the price of that blower... But.... i like toys so, crap.. 
Plus, i would stay worm and toasty watching him do it !!


----------



## KaRLiToS (Nov 21, 2014)

He will never do it like you would, get the Yamaha if you want it that bad.




KaRLiToS said:


> Today I installed my front skid shoes and had to adjust the others because they were not adjusted correctly.
> 
> I now have a total of 4 skids shoes.
> 
> ...


----------

